# is a Reverse osmosis system required??



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 25, 2008)

I ordered some DWC buckets to dab at a little hydro action.

anyways.

do i need to buy a reverse osmosis water system, to do hydro??
any of you do ok using regular tap and adjusting just the ph??
and can anyone recommend a good inexpensive one.


are the expensive TDS meters worth/needed or are the $20 ones 
from ebay ok to use?


----------



## Growdude (Apr 25, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> I ordered some DWC buckets to dab at a little hydro action.
> 
> anyways.
> 
> ...


 
Ive grown fine with city water just let it sit out 24 hrs.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 25, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> I ordered some DWC buckets to dab at a little hydro action.
> 
> anyways.
> 
> ...


 
_I use reverse osmosis deionized water only.  It makes keeping the res ph stable much easier.  I never change the res during a grow, just adding water and/or nutes to keep tds at around 900 ppm.   _

_I have used a Hanna combo meter for 12 or 13 yrs now.  A meter that works is needed, especially with tap water.  you need to monitor the res daily. :hubba:  _

_with tap water you will have wide fluctuations in ph daily, due to the mineral content, and the ppm of the tap water needs to be subtracted when adding nutes. I never have to adjust the ph of my res, it stays between 5.6 and 5.8 all the time between refreshing.  _


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

I would use what Puffin uses. Sounds like a lot less trouble over using regular tap. Just my thoughts. I hope you didn't spend too much on the dwc system. There are a few DIY dwc threads on here. Making your own gives you the ability to customize everything to your liking. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2008)

It depends on what the ppm of the water out of your tap is.  If your water has a high ppm it is hard to get your nutes correct.  My water runs about 50ppm, so I do not mess around with an RO system (and I have a system sitting in my shop).  Many ROs take a long time to "make" water and it wastes a lot of water.  Depending on how bad your water is, it can send 4 gals of water down the drain for every gallon it makes.


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 25, 2008)

I use tap water myself... I will concede that using distilled water will be easier to maintain in the long run, but personally I have never really had the daily PH swings in my resevoir, but when I add water to the system or do water changes, which is very seldom, I make sure to check the PH  before I put the plants in.  This is also gonna be subject to the type of water that your locality will be using.... The water in my area is pretty good quality, a lot of mineral content but no sulphur or any of the nasty stuff.... You would just have to judge the water supply for yourself.

Just remember, what your girl drinks is what you are gonna smoke. 8)


----------



## headband (Apr 25, 2008)

i dont grow hydro, but i use my reverse osmosis water everytime i water, the ppm of my tap water is the high 600's compared to the reverse's 25-30.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Apr 25, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I would use what Puffin uses. Sounds like a lot less trouble over using regular tap. Just my thoughts. I hope you didn't spend too much on the dwc system. There are a few DIY dwc threads on here. Making your own gives you the ability to customize everything to your liking. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


 

I got a DWC system from KGgardensupply.
It was $29 for a 6pot system with whole set up to start.
With gas reaching almost $4/gallon, it would be cheaper for me
to just ordering it.  IMO.  so i ordered two with some hydro nutes.

Now in hindsight, i should of ordered a TDS meter..


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Apr 25, 2008)

^ lol yea, that tds meter woulda been the first on my list  cant live without it


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 25, 2008)

First get the tds meter,  measure your water's ppm, if it is to high then get the RO machine.  Most experienced hydro guys will tell you that no serious hydro grower doesnt have one. Get the 20 dollar tds meter, it will make your life a whole lot easier, and a ph meter is a must.  Even high ppm will grow plants good, bud ive asked others if they saw a difference, and they say that bud yield and ph fluctuation is what is effected the most, and that they would never go back to tap, which is easy to say once you have one.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 25, 2008)

my local water reads 400 - 450, i was gonna get a ro but decided to try a hydrologic small boy filter. basically it has the carbon and sediment filter, but not the membrane of a ro machine.. my water reads between 7 and 20 now. cost was 105 usd versus 224. and it also doesn't waste water like a ro.. all the water that goes in comes out!!


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 25, 2008)

WOW 400 - 450 is Very HIGH..... but the drop is AWESOME.... I would say you got your money's worth and would say GROW ON!!!....


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 25, 2008)

My tap water has a ppm of 500 to 600 and it works fine for me in a flood and drain or dwc system. It clogs up my aero cloner sprayers with all of the calcium. You do have to keep an eye on your ph though. You can also use hard water nutes if water is too hard. It would be a little easier to have a ro system but you don't need it.


----------

